
JSClassFinder: Detecting class-like structures in legacy JavaScript code - nextjj
https://github.com/aserg-ufmg/JSClassFinder
======
qz_
Pre-ES6 being legacy is so very javascript.

~~~
ralusek
To be fair, that syntax has been around for a while...

------
dexwiz
I want to see a list of other class like syntaxes this might pick up.
Javascript has several patterns of classes that abuse scope or public and
private methods and variables.

------
_Marak_
No code available to browse on Github? I could only find a zip file to
download.

~~~
ZenPsycho
this is the nature of smalltalk: source code is not stored in text files.

